# Cadac BBQ



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Simple questio.
Does the cadac need loose lava rocks to work? and if so where do you store them?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Simple answer - no.


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

The mail order firm Lakeland are now selling these around £80, 
http://www.lakelandlimited.com just in case any one is interested and do not get a mail order catalogue from them. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We can supply Cadac products, just waiting for the supplier to get his summer stock in - in about a week.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Even better then :wink: You doing memorymap yet ? Please [-o<


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

On the basis that thread drift is permissible if started by a mod :wink:, in checking out B&L's new Vangear site I noticed a Memory Map European road atlas, of which I was unaware as I had only set a web robot to check changes in:
http://www.memory-map.co.uk/acatalog/maps_europe.html
which made no mention of it. Only 1:1.1M, so far coarser than the 1:250k minimum resolution I usually use, but tempting, until I saw it was £69 from B&L, and - ahem - £19.95 from M-M if you already have the software
http://www.memory-map.co.uk/acatalog/uk_maps_europe__road_atlas.html
(Need more options, B&L!)
This is an offer price, so I'm hoping that's because higher resolution European maps in MM format are about to hit the streets. That will save a lot of time-consuming scanning of my paper maps, merging in Photoshop and geo-referencing to create my own electronic one in MM format.

Oh, and Lizzie, can we have any revealing and preferably embarrassing tales of Ben wanting to change the MCL rear garage design to accommodate a late hankering after a big bike 

Dave
PS Glad you enjoyed the vino, Helen. It was good to meet you & Jess.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Helen I've looked all over that lakeland website and could not find a cadac grill on there. :? :? 

Ben and lizzie Will you be doing the full range of cadac stuff and i guess you will be updating your site soon with prices and stuff soon???

In saying that does anyone know of any blinding deals on cadac products going anywhere else??? 

Cheers for now!
Matt  8O  8O 

(Ha rescued the thread before it's to late  :?  )


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Just bought mine for half price at www.camperlands.co.uk


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Looks like they're selling off old stock, we sold for a similar price last season.

We will be selling whichever Cadac products our supplier can give us a good price on. We tend to list the things that we know about first and add others on request. Will update as soon as we know they're back in stock.

If anyone wants a particular product then PM us because we have more deals than we have time to get on our website.

As far as MemoryMap goes we can supply any of their products except the navigation kits (inc. GPS). I didn't know MM had an offer on their European road map; we don't list it in eBay often and are not informed of their own business offers.

Sorry Dave, no embarrasing stories. It has been _discussed_ at length and it was decided that adding an extra 'bulge' at the rear of the vehicle would not be appropriate - we may end up with a trailer though!!

Lizzie


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Mat7
Try Riversway Leisure they had some very good deals last month or East Coast Leisure (they normally go to the Peterboro show in two weeks time) they had some very competative deals last month and at the show last year still haggled on thier prices especially on Sunday late afternoon!!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Lakeland are often 'selling out' of stock

Think they may be buying in out of season left overs then getting shot of it as the new season opens up

Know several market traders who work this system, bit like the catalogue returns bods
A trailer full of odds & ends for £100


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*cadac bbq*

bought one from east coast leisure at malvern last weekend for £65
regards storming


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. At the end of the York Show they were selling them for £50. So might be worth waiting to end of Peterborough show.
Not sure yet whether we can make the Peterborough show, any problems just turning up on the Friday.

Cheers Sid


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Been for the last three years and there was always room for more even though there was lots of people there. Its just such a big area.
East Coast are very good on bargains on the Sunday. Owner told me last year he would rather sell it cheap than load it back up and re stock it into the warehouse. They are actully located about 10 miles from me and always give a good deal at their showroom anyway.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Paul. We hope to make, do our best anyway. We were hoping to go to Beverley this weekend but something has come up to stop us.
Cheers Sid


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

These B-B-Q's have become so popular this year.

I have been on a number of web sites trying to get good price and stock.

Towsure was the better price but they ran out of stock between order and delivery so not due for another week

J


----------

